# League of Legends or any MOBA?



## zombixbambi (Dec 30, 2015)

Just wanted to know how many people on SAS play League of Legends? I have played for a while and it's kind of like a love hate relationship. It's exciting and fun... But the community is often so harsh and rude that it usually turns me off (even though I play it like... every day regardless). I take my breaks and try to block out stuff, but it's kind of hard when you just want to have a good time and not get yelled at all the time...

For example, S4 where Shyvana top was my main and I was pretty good with her. I got into a game against a Shyvana and Zed that camped me and I did well against them, but the harassment was unbearable and I uninstalled league for a good few months (or days...). I actually broke down because they were so rude and the memory still haunts me today. I just wanted to have fun and be nice to all players. I didn't want to mute anyone, because I'm the type that makes friends with the enemy team and tells them wp when they outplay me or I make fun of my own mistakes.

TL;DR, has anyone else had horrible experiences with league that has scarred them emotionally? League is an amazing game, but it's community is literally the scum of the Earth sometimes.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

got to lvl 23 and stopped playing, it was an absolute grindfest


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I have about 3 thousand hours into league, but I quit it for Dota. Couldn't handle the radical changes and how solid the meta was. Times where if you didn't pick Taric you were a giant piece of ****, and now apparently he is trash. Times that if you picked Eve you were instantly considered a troll and slammed the entire game.

Then you have the constant flow of new heroes, just like....holy **** let the game find its balance. We don't need a new character every two weeks. Then I got tired of runes and masteries. Just little slight advantages for people that grind it non-stop. 

Dota 2 meanwhile, is the epitome of balance. No hero is OP or weak, new strats emerge constantly and the only defining characteristic is skill. No runes or masteries to give an edge. Coming from 3k hours in league and over 1.5k in Dota.

Okay that was kind of a rant. But yeah the only thing that scars me is really long games where we should win, but we don't. One particular game comes to mind. League, I was Skarner and I was playing with a 5 stack, and there was a friend of a friend in there. I think it was a 90+ minute game, and we just came off a Baron steal and a good teamfight, I said "Okay, just don't dive in there 'friend of friend'" but just a few seconds after I said that, he dove in on Nasus and was promptly killed and the aced us to a win. ****ing infuriating and I told that guy to **** off and I never played a game with him again. Bad enough was the loss, but he was playing Xin Zhao with a Randiuns, Phantom Dancers and like 3 Black Cleavers. Just totally ignoring us telling him what to make and disregarding all direction. **** that guy.


----------



## zombixbambi (Dec 30, 2015)

Kanova said:


> I have about 3 thousand hours into league, but I quit it for Dota. Couldn't handle the radical changes and how solid the meta was. Times where if you didn't pick Taric you were a giant piece of ****, and now apparently he is trash. Times that if you picked Eve you were instantly considered a troll and slammed the entire game.
> 
> Then you have the constant flow of new heroes, just like....holy **** let the game find its balance. We don't need a new character every two weeks. Then I got tired of runes and masteries. Just little slight advantages for people that grind it non-stop.
> 
> ...


I can totally understand what you mean, but I could never swap to Dota under any circumstances, the artwork in League is just my style, overly freaking cute (c'mon. Snowday Gnar... Are you seriously gonna tell me he's not mind numbingly cute..? and snowday bard is perfect) and the mechanics are really complex, and I'm kinda really crap when it comes to denying in Dota. I totally understand the lack of balance and the lack of caring about suggestions on Riot's part, but it's a really fun game to spectate and get into, I just hate the community and wished reports actually worked.
Ex. I literally got into a game with a duo queued Jarvan top and Leblanc mid (not only is LB pretty freaking easy to survive lane with because of her passive and movements... she was doing well!) Then she was like 'nah, I give up' and then she and Jarvan screwed off and fed the entire game (not to mention he was ap Jarvan, which is like... wtf stupid) I was Quinn (who is now meta) and I was murdering bot lane. I think I got a triple kill and three double kills that game -_- but since they fed... we lost...

It's annoying, but there aren't many other options for me to go to, I just wanted to know who else had this experience with the game. Thank you for your response! And maybe one day I can get you to trade back to league :3



Aribeth said:


> got to lvl 23 and stopped playing, it was an absolute grindfest


Sorry to hear that you stopped playing, grinding up to 30 is low key the worst time ever, but once you hit 30 it kinda gets fun because people actually know what they're supposed to do and you can actually make a few friends :3 I've made so many friends around the world from league, and I'm grateful for those nice people... but the rude people should kinda just... go away...


----------



## someyoungguy (Jan 1, 2016)

Despite hating the community, i play the game every day. When i was serious about climbing(peaked at dia 4) I had to mute the whole team before every game just to keep my sanity.

Typical league scenario:

I'm playing lux vs zed. Zed goes missing so i spam the missing ping. 10 seconds later my toplaner, who totally ignored my pings, gets killed by zed.

toplaner: "nice ss/mia retard"
me: "I spampinged"
toplaner: "So follow idiot"
me: "I had no mana..."
toplaner(all chat): "report lux for refusing to communicate with team. Open mid pls push."

Fun times on EUW.


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

i love league but im terrible at it. luckily my friends arent so shoutout to them for carrying me every game ^_^


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

I jump between League and DOTA 2. Terrible at both. They also stress me out, but I can't stay away. Like an abusive partner.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

I used to play LoL as well. I also played ranked matches, but never took it too seriously. It's probably been about 2 years since I last played, though. I dunno, I guess I just lost interest in it. Been thinking about reinstalling it lately...


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

No that is so lame. All these video games give a false sense of accomplishment and requires a lot of time commitment. Once you're out of the game you have to deal with your lack of accomplishment in real life, you feel bad and want to return to the game and the cycle repeats...

Break the link and you will be head and shoulders stronger than most people your age, it's a constant battle of progression.

Harsh truth reppin in for you

unless of course you plan to make a career being a twitch streamer and popular LoL streamer than sure. Otherwise why waste so many hours?


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Swagonite said:


> No that is so lame. All these video games give a false sense of accomplishment and requires a lot of time commitment. Once you're out of the game you have to deal with your lack of accomplishment in real life, you feel bad and want to return to the game and the cycle repeats...
> 
> Break the link and you will be head and shoulders stronger than most people your age, it's a constant battle of progression.
> 
> ...


So at no point in your daily life do you sit down to watch TV, go out to see a movie or enjoy a hobby? Your life is 100% productive at all times?

You can play video games in your spare time and not have it take over your life, you know.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Swagonite said:


> No that is so lame. All these video games give a false sense of accomplishment and requires a lot of time commitment. Once you're out of the game you have to deal with your lack of accomplishment in real life, you feel bad and want to return to the game and the cycle repeats...
> 
> Break the link and you will be head and shoulders stronger than most people your age, it's a constant battle of progression.
> 
> ...


That isn't true of everyone. Some people manage their time effectively, and don't spend hours upon hours playing video games. With that caveat, your advice works, otherwise it's a bit of a generalization.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

Sprocketjam said:


> So at no point in your daily life do you sit down to watch TV, go out to see a movie or enjoy a hobby? Your life is 100% productive at all times?
> 
> You can play video games in your spare time and not have it take over your life, you know.




most of the addicted gamers will defend such a topic but those who are generally self aware know the dark grips gaming can have on those with SA .


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Swagonite said:


> most of the addicted gamers will defend such a topic but those who are generally self aware know the dark grips *gaming can have on those with SA* .


In addition to all of the other activities generally perceived to be anti-social. Gaming isn't alone in that.

*Video Games are compelling, not addictive.* 'Video Game Addiction' doesn't exist.


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

i would play more but i just don't like how the players get so serious ;-; i mean, calm down, i just want to have fun and be silly and just play D= games should be fun T_T


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

gumball said:


> i would play more but i just don't like how the players get so serious ;-; i mean, calm down, i just want to have fun and be silly and just play D= games should be fun T_T


That's true at first but the better and more advanced you get at a game, the more your fun will start to come only from trying your best to win. It's no longer just "chill whatever lets kill people". And you're gonna get annoyed by every mistake teammates make etc.


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> That's true at first but the better and more advanced you get at a game, the more your fun will start to come only from trying your best to win. It's no longer just "chill whatever lets kill people". And you're gonna get annoyed by every mistake teammates make etc.


that is true! but i'm a new player and when people expect me to know how to play and the rules to it already and get angry at me for it, it kinda makes you lose motivation from the getgo ;-; though i know some people would take it and try to prove them wrong, i guess i'm not a competitive person haha


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Fact: if you don't play with people you know or can tolerate it's a sh!t community and the people ruin how fun the game actually is.
I played years ago, mostly Sora, timmo (myfavs) and other supports. I loved the game and it was fun but my friends stopped playing and playing with strangers is wicked hard on my SA.
I like Heroes of the storm as well but am to nervous to play pvp so I usually do bots.


----------



## MrWolfpac (Nov 2, 2015)

Ineko said:


> Fact: if you don't play with people you know or can tolerate it's a sh!t community and the people ruin how fun the game actually is.
> I played years ago, mostly Sora, timmo (myfavs) and other supports. I loved the game and it was fun but my friends stopped playing and playing with strangers is wicked hard on my SA.
> I like Heroes of the storm as well but am to nervous to play pvp so I usually do bots.


Heroes of the Storm can be a lot more 'friendly' at times. I didn't get a lot of problems when I played with my friend in non-ranked stuff. People seemed to just want to play.

LoL as other have said, is nothing but toxic outside of your own circle of friends. I hit the point where I rarely step outside of ARAM, since people take ARAM a -lot- less serious then even non-ranked play.

If anyone would want to play either, or even Dota 2 (haven't tired it yet but have it installed) feel free to contact me. Always looking for friends to game with.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

+4 hours everyday. This game might as well be alcohol to me. I can't stop, but I'd be a better person without it.


----------



## Piriquito (Jan 17, 2016)

So instead of playing with a mostly toxic community of lol, does someone want to join up and play lol games in a more casual, relaxed environment? (when I mean casual, I mean I'm pretty much the definition of a noob).


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

I started back playing, and am Silver II now. Gah, I wish my qualifying matches had gone better.


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

LoL is a grindfest for Runes/Glymphs... However, I need to update my hardware before I play that game again. At this rate I'll need to build a computer e.e


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

I played it when it first came out, oddly enough I don't really play it anymore, but still enjoy watching the pro scene and following it. It's the same with counter-strike. I played it for an insanely long time, but now I just watch it.


----------



## OnlyPath (Jan 16, 2016)

I have played League on and off for years. Though it's been almost a year since I last picked it up.


----------



## wildmustangshadowfax (Nov 27, 2015)

I play League religiously for weeks at a time and then don't play for weeks at a time. I do love the game, but the community is ****. I'm pretty good at ignoring it, though. I don't really have anxiety issues unless I'm communicating with people face to face, so being insulted on the internet doesn't bother me. 

We should get a group together and play sometime.


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

OP do yourself a favor and just stop playing it, it's just going to get worse.
I've been playing it since season 4 and it just hasn't changed.

It's fun for the first few months or year learning, improving, and getting better at the game but soon you are just going to hit this 30 minute wall of monotonous and repetitive game play.

Right now I'm at the point where I'm good at the game and I've seen it all it appears the game goes either two ways:

1. I stomp the enemy team.
2. My team is unskillful and I end trying to carry but ultimately fail and lose.

If you haven't noticed now of lately they are making alot of changes to the champions to make them more unique to interest more players because riot knows how boring it's getting.

Right now I'm playing this new moba in the Alpha stage called paragon which is a new 3D MOBA made by epic games. It's something different and you should check it out.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

ez, just troll back


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol is super toxic try Heroes of the storm much more relaxed and less toxic


----------



## Pips (Feb 19, 2016)

MOBAs are all toxic to me. That said, I uninstalled LoL about two days ago since I realized I only ever play bots now.
Like others, I play for fun and can't handle the constant "you suck" or "gg, crap teammate (me)", etc. for one mistake. It's as if they demand us to be a perfect player, which is impossible to do.


But if someone keeps dying 2 or more times in their lane, I'd ask them to stay under the turret for protection or play as passive as possible, while encouraging them that I believe in them and that they can beat their opponent. At times I do try to give feedback on how to improve their plays and decision making but that often gets seen as condescending and they'd often respond with "stfu. I do what I want", etc. x_x

Lose-lose situation for me.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

I played League briefly, but I was too lazy to keep up with all the changes and new champions right around the time of the first major jungle rework. I started getting more into MMORPGs instead.

I remember the occasional bad attitude but I have no idea if it's worse now than it was a few years ago. I got used to it at some point, I guess, when I started interacting with more players other than than. People will even get nasty in practice matches with no affect on rankings in games, it's more their problem than anyone else's. It's not about getting angry, having fun, or being good/bad players. It's an attitude problem.


----------



## Raulz (Jan 11, 2016)

Nope and I don't plan on playing a MOBA ever. I just get too tilted when playing anything with PvP in it.

I'll stick to single-player games and Hearthstone like the filthy casual I am.


----------

